# Last Number Received



## dansherry (Mar 5, 2011)

Can anybody tell me the number to use to find the last number that has dialled my Telefonica landline number?

Many thanks.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

*92# However, it is not a very reliable service often giving a number from several calls ago.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> *92# However, it is not a very reliable service often giving a number from several calls ago.


sounds about right!


----------



## dansherry (Mar 5, 2011)

Many Thanks.


----------

